# Forum Home Renovation Bathrooms  Minimum width for toilet

## TheEngy

Hi all, 
This has been asked before, many years ago on these forums, however there was never really a clear answer so I thought I would try again. 
We are considering dividing up a laundry and adding a separate toilet, however the ideal width for this room would be 850mm wide. 
Is this sufficient for a separate toilet room?  Is there actually a regulation on this if you are not designing for accessibility/disabled persons?  
p.s. the whole room would be 1800 x 850, with a tiny vanity at the oposite end, and a 620 or maybe 680 doorway

----------


## joynz

My toilet room is 790mm wide. Built about 45 years ago.

----------


## TheEngy

Thanks, I measured one nearby and it was 830, seemed like a comfortable enough size. 
Now I just need to find some good lift off hinges.  Wonder how small I can make the gap.

----------


## Terrian

Ours is 860 x 1600, with a 760mm door, 50mm either side of the door for architrave, big enough for us.

----------


## commodorenut

My place is an 80's Coachwood home, and is comfortable to large in all room dimensions.
I just measured our main toilet.  It's 850mm x 1650mm, with the door at one end. 
The door is a swinging door (770mm) and it's not a problem for access, unlike a lot of places I've been into with shorter rooms & swinging doors - where you almost need to straddle the pan to shut the door! 
I think you'll be fine - I'm a larger person and have no issues in an 850mm toilet. 
Regarding putting a vanity in the room as well - if you could put it at the other end to the cistern, and have a cavity slider, then I reckon your 1800mm length is ideal.

----------


## GraemeCook

Hi Engy 
Our outside loo is 760 x 1800 millimetres, so yours should be fine, provided the council does not have a rule.  Ask them. 
If you put the hand basin on the end wall will it be behind the door swing?  This could be awkward.    Perhaps one of those very narrow basins opposite the door would be better. 
Cheers 
Graeme

----------


## Pulse

hand basin above the loo... 
the cistern fills through the hand basin. Best thing since sliced bread. 
Cheers
Pulse

----------


## TheEngy

Yeah I don't like those cistern above the loo things  :Smilie:  
Its a pretty small vanity, less than 300mm deep, and with the smaller the 680 door it seems okay getting in and out, I could even go down to a 620 door, it's not like you ever need to fit a washing machine through there or anything. 
We actually have another toilet which is similar, but 1500 long and a bit wider.  So essentially it would be the same thing, with an added tiny vanity. 
I could put a cavity sliding door in but I just think hinged doors get a bet seal for the smelly area  :Smilie:  
Thanks for the suggestions, I will lay everything out and just make sure its easy enough to get in and close the door!

----------


## commodorenut

Check your local building code, as you may need to fit a lift-off door to the toilet (by law) if it's a new renovation. 
These often have a gap at the top (to allow you to lift it up off the hinges) which would allow smells an easy exit.... (hot air rises!).

----------


## TheEngy

Yeah will be doing that, but you dont actually see a gap, its just like a normal door, you can put a bigger top peice in 
I think it's a good idea even if it's not in your building code, I haven't checked how much the lift off hinges are yet, but it would actually be useful for all of your doors if you ask me! (without the extra gap for doors that dont lock)

----------


## andy the pm

The only other aspect of the building code that focuses on toilets (other than room height, light and ventilation) is how the door opens. 
The requirement is for the door of a fully enclosed toilet to open outwards, or slide, or be easily removable from the outside unless you have a clear space of at least 1.2m between the toilet and the doorway.

----------


## TheEngy

Yeah thats why we will be using lift off hinges, thanks for clearing that up.  All thats left is making sure it feels comfortable enough to get in and out of. 
Thanks for the help and suggestions everyone  :Smilie:

----------

